# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The sunrise last week

## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _wednesday the 13th_:

----------


## Supernova

Those are some damn good photographs.  You take those?

/jealous

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _sunday the 17th_: 

















And thank you.
But the sky did all the work really...along with my trusty Kodak EasyShare.

: }

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _saturday the 30th_: 
















Dark this week, for sure.
But intriguing, no less.

----------


## Brunor2

I like the last one of the first post. You could do a HDR, would turn great.

----------


## acatalephobic

an HDR?

----------


## Brunor2

HDR Tutorial | High Dynamic Range Tutorial

Take 3 photos with different exposure of the same place, at the same moment and merge them in Photomatix

----------


## JonahB

Those are some beautiful sunrise shots.

Never heard of HDR myself, but the pics in the link Brunor2 posted have an incredible amount of vivid color in them. Makes me wanna run out and by a camera to give it a shot.  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> Those are some beautiful sunrise shots.
> 
> Never heard of HDR myself, but the pics in the link Brunor2 posted have an incredible amount of vivid color in them. Makes me wanna run out and by a camera to give it a shot.



It's tricky, you need preferably 3 or more photos of the same place with different settings of exposure and/or apperture, then you merge them in photomatix.

There is some HDRs I did, take a look if interested:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunor2d2/3871183302/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunor2d2/4169458804/

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _recent skies_: 



*Sunrise*: 


*Sunset*[for a little balance]:





Can't remember which days I took these, but I like how it seems like everything is now dressed in some form of holiday finery. Makes me all cheery.  =}

----------


## AURON

"Holiday finery"....I gotta use that one day.  Also I like the fact that you took pics of the setting and rising.  And of course there's always the, "I've never seen that much snow in my life" bonus that made me enjoy it that much more.  Thanks.

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _SRDMLKJR day_:

----------


## AURON

ROOOOOFL  nice pics

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _another sunset_: 








And to think that poor couple missed all that for some lottery numbers...

----------


## acatalephobic

More sunsets.  These are the newest few:



*Spoiler* for _august 3rd 2011_: 









*Spoiler* for _august 22nd 2011_: 











*Spoiler* for _september 6th 2011_: 











I've finally started compiling the ones I have so far, and those 58 can be found here.

----------


## acatalephobic

Somehow i must've forgotten what the morning hours can feel like...

...until, out of nowhere:


*Spoiler* for _today_: 























And now, for some reason I feel all    :armflap:

----------


## Seroquel

Was not aware of your thread until now. Amazing~

----------


## Wayfaerer

nice, I love sunset/sunrise clouds.





> And now, for some reason I feel all



haha, I definitely know the feeling.

----------


## tommo

Where the hell do you live?  Those are some of the strangest clouds I've ever seen.  Those last ones are almost making a star or something lol

----------


## acatalephobic

I live in this superflat part of ohio that used to be a swamp.  The weather is a lot of times unpredictable.    Most of these sunrises are the view from the frontyard, through the picture window.  And a lot of the sunsets--including the ones below--can be seen over the pasture in the backyard, as well.    

The family that built this house was smart to do so, and I feel quite blessed to be able to enjoy it like that, every day. 

And I'm glad I can share it with you all too, so thank you all for...enjoying them?  x}

Here are a couple of sunset snapshots I took the other night:


*Spoiler* for _september 20th_: 










Is it just me, or does that first one look strikingly similar to your avatar tommo? 

 :Oh noes:

----------


## tommo

> Is it just me, or does that first one look strikingly similar to your avatar tommo?



 HAHAHAHA I was just thinking that, and was about to reply and then I read that and was like  ::shock:: 

 ::lol:: 

I'm glad you can share them with us too.  Flat and high places are the best for sunrises/sets.

----------


## acatalephobic

::dreaming::

----------


## acatalephobic

Hmm. I apparently forgot to post a few others, but no matter.   

Here's this morning:


*Spoiler* for _smoke signals_:

----------


## Ne-yo

Your photos are awesome. You must live right under the flight path for high traffic aircraft because you seem to capture a lot of contrails in your photos. Excellent work.

----------


## acatalephobic

Gosh, thanks.  :}

It's a fun way to begin or end my day [depending], that's all I know.  It's exciting to see how the whole thing unfolds each time.

----------


## AURON

@tommo every time I see your avatar I think of Acata.  :ClouDing around:

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _earlier this morning_:

----------


## Quantiq

Your photos are beautiful! Where are these taken?!  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

> @tommo every time I see your avatar I think of Acata.



 What or who is Acata?

----------


## AURON

> What or who is Acata?



acatalephobic

----------


## acatalephobic

> "Your photos are beautiful! Where are these taken?!"



Thank you kindly.   My house, mostly.

 :smiley: 





> "acatalephobic"



 :OK Bye now:

----------


## fhgshfdg

You know, I've heard sunsets like that are caused by excess amounts of pollution in the air. Kind makes you wonder how beautiful it would be if we could clean this place up a bit.

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _sunset at skyline drive, october 23rd_:

----------


## tommo

> acatalephobic



oh....  ::lol::

----------


## acatalephobic

Nothing much to report this week.   Most of the colour i've seen has all been in pastel for some reason...

Starting to wish I could photograph the sun from something other than my house for a change...like last week...

Anyway, here's dusk on Halloween:



and


*Spoiler* for _this morning_:

----------


## acatalephobic

these came out way off originally[sort of, dark and orange?], so they were obviously put through the ringer in terms of editing.

in the first one you can [barely] see four, but at one point there was actually five!,  which i thought was pretty ridiculous at the time.


*Spoiler* for _november 4th_: 










It made me think of skywriting.

----------


## Spartiate

The one on the left is me.

----------


## acatalephobic

> The one on the left is me.



Funny, i assumed the one one the left was the Red Baron.  

But i waved at both, just to be safe.

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _today_: 











What on earth happened to the colours, i wonder...

----------


## acatalephobic

This morning:


Also is kinda fun upsidedown...

*Spoiler* for _see?_: 








There must be an easier way to make these pictures less huge... ::?:

----------


## Darkmatters

Photobucket eh? I sometimes use them too. If you use Flickr you just upload the full-size images and they let you choose various sized thumbnails to post. Well I say thumbnails but they're bigger - like the size you posted here or even bigger if you want (or smaller). Then if people click on it they go to Flickr and can see the full-size version  of they want. 

Here's a link to my Flickr page so you can look around and see if you want to use it: Flickr: Darkmatters' Photostream

----------


## acatalephobic

I have Flickr, but haven't used it in a while.  Would havta clear out some space if i wanted to use it...

Since I stopped using my PC I've found its quick and easy to use the photobucket app...perhaps im just not used to quick and easy yet.



Hey look, its my old Flickr sets!
acatalepsy reigns' photosets on Flickr

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _december 1st sunrise_: 











Frosty!

----------


## acatalephobic

January 5th




January 6th

----------


## acatalephobic

Thursday, March 8th, 2012:
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## melanieb

Nice pics.

I love watching those morning colors. 

I used to get off work at 6A.M. and I would sometimes just sit and watch the dawn progress.

These colors are also amazing when seen from an airplane. Dawn flights can be awe-inspiring.

----------


## acatalephobic

Thank you  :}

Thats part of the reason i starting trying to photograph them...the natural progression is lovely but easier for some to overlook. Capturing the same view at different intervals makes the overall effect seem more dramatic.

Watching the rise used to be the perfect way to end the day after staying up all night.   I dont get to see as many sets anymore (work) but that has a similar effect on me.

Awe-inspiring is a perfect way to describe the sky.

----------


## acatalephobic

This morning:




Almost the same picture, but...from my doorway the colours of the sunrise start to disappear once :Sad:  the sun has risen about to where the powerlines are.     

Today it was still foggy out even after the sun got all in the wires:

*Spoiler* for _see?_:

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _this evening_: 









I found myself damn near in the fields, trying to find a little piece of open sky...

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _this morning_: 













I will miss this place.

----------


## acatalephobic

caught a little peek this evening:



...move out of the way please, silly building/trees! you're obstructing my view!  >.<

----------


## acatalephobic

I think I'll post this here, even though it's more like early twilight than anything else..



...it gives me a nice calm feeling.  :}

----------


## acatalephobic

...caught a peek while driving home this evening, stopped at a traffic light...

----------


## acatalephobic

*Spoiler* for _dusk, earlier this evening_:

----------


## acatalephobic

Not much, but I was delighted considering I so rarely get to see any sunsets these days...


But by the time I got out onto the bridge to get the shot I really wanted the colours had turned already.

Shoulda' stopped on top of the bridge the first time around.  Everything was still bright and watercolour then.

----------


## works

The sunrise always makes the best colors on the clouds. 
Great photographs! I like how you've updated the thread and improved over the past few years  :smiley:

----------


## acatalephobic

I was just driving along, and suddenly the sky gave me a visual orgasm.







It's been a while since I've chased daylight like that...is was exhilarating.

 ::content::

----------


## Raen

Stunning photos. I experience the same eyegasms when I see a beautiful sunset/rise or even a night with lots of clouds with a full moon shining bright behind them. It's a shame I never have my camera on me though  :Sad:

----------


## acatalephobic

> The sunrise always makes the best colors on the clouds. 
> Great photographs! I like how you've updated the thread and improved over the past few years



Thank you much!  The thread has slowed down some, now that I don't have the awesome view I had when I still lived at home. Where I live now there are too many trees/buildings in the way. But whenever I get the chance I try to add a good one here and there. I'm glad you enjoy them.  Also, welcome to DV!  =}





> Stunning photos. I experience the same eyegasms when I see a beautiful sunset/rise or even a night with lots of clouds with a full moon shining bright behind them. It's a shame I never have my camera on me though



Thank you thank you! All I do is press the button. You should consider keeping a camera on you at all times (even if its just a phone cam) cause you never know when a memorable moment might strike!  I wish I could more accurately take moon pics, but the camera I use doesn't quite have the specs to capture it correctly.  I hope that one day I'll get it, because the moon is just as moving for sure.

----------


## Raen

I do keep my phone camera with me at all times but as you can see, the pictures don't really turn out very high quality when I take them.

----------


## acatalephobic

...it has been too long.

Simply could not resist this one, never seen one like it before...

----------

